# Pranks to pull......



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey summer is a good time to pull pranks...whats yours ?

Here is one I saw.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's hilarious !! Thanks for the laugh !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I like this one!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Lucky she didnt shoot him!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Something tells me he paid for it in the long run.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

But it would be worth it!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We know these things from experience don't we Matt ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Don are you saying I try my luck from time to time!?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Do you Matt ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah... I am...


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

He slept without comfort Im sure. Heres one I liked as well, would like to pull this on peta personally.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Skip sent a version of this to me in an email sometime ago, I chuckle every time I see it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Yeah... I am...


No not me, good as gold!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Now this is funny!


----------

